# Cockatiel Started Acting Weird



## Birds987 (May 16, 2016)

I just noticed that my cockatiel started to lay low on the perch in his/her cage and started chirping. I don't know why, this is the first time my Weiro has done this before. I don't know the exact gender of my weiro


----------



## mlj722 (Feb 19, 2017)

Birds987 said:


> I just noticed that my cockatiel started to lay low on the perch in his/her cage and started chirping. I don't know why, this is the first time my Weiro has done this before. I don't know the exact gender of my weiro


How old is your Cockatiel currently?

If he/she is around 18-24 months, it's possible that this laying low on the perch and chirping could relate to having become sexually mature. 'Tiels without mates, or those who don't chose their owners as their mates, will often rub themselves against perches (or if they had chosen their owner as their mate, then the owner) as a form of masturbation.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It looks like this, right?










If so, she's a hen, and she's masturbating. Aren't birds cool?


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

That picture is gold 

It sounds like a hen trying to entice a mate. Though, males will masturbate too. Usually females will do it tail up, males tail down. Usually.


----------



## Birds987 (May 16, 2016)

My weiro is about 1 year 4 months, my tiel was also lower on the perch and would chirp


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When birds are masturbating they have to get low enough for their vent to make contact with the thing they're using. Some love toys are lower down than others.


----------



## Birds987 (May 16, 2016)

I've started to believe my weiro is female, after searching recently what is could be. Tends to be quiet unless flock calling and seems to have learnt to mimick the budgies that are close by. I got a male (they don't seem to want anything to do with each other but get along) recently and it's stopped happening. My young tiel will be 18 months in about three weeks. When it did happen it would be a few times in a row and then would just stopped. Done this twice and hasn't done it again.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She's a female. That's how hens masturbate.


----------



## Nita B (Sep 19, 2021)

Why is he or she trying to lay in feed
Bowel??


----------

